# HDR10 zu dunkel?



## Rizzard (20. Januar 2020)

Hallo,

ich habe mir neulich auf Prime eine Serie angeschaut, um genau zu sein war es Carnival Row.
Es gab sie in 2 Varianten, einmal in normal HD, und ein mal in 4K (in englisch mit dt UT).
Hab sie dann gleich mal in 4K gestartet, und mein Fernseher gab mir eine "HDR10+" Meldung aus.
Allerdings kam mir das Bild relativ dunkel vor.
Hab nach ca 15-20min mal auf HD gewechselt, und was soll ich sagen, das Bild war viel besser. Es war wesentlich heller, und nicht so übertrieben dunkel wie in HDR10+.
Die komplette Serie hab ich dann in HD geschaut.

Ist das normal?
Kann das vielleicht sogar mal jemand bei sich gegenprüfen?


----------



## blautemple (20. Januar 2020)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe mir neulich auf Prime eine Serie angeschaut, um genau zu sein war es Carnival Row.
> Es gab sie in 2 Varianten, einmal in normal HD, und ein mal in 4K (in englisch mit dt UT).
> ...



An HDR10(+) per se liegt das nicht, sondern am Mastering der Serie. Auf meinem LG OLED C8 war die Serie auch sehr Dunkel in HDR10. Wirklich was machen kann man da nicht.


----------



## aloha84 (20. Januar 2020)

blautemple schrieb:


> An HDR10(+) per se liegt das nicht, sondern am Mastering der Serie. Auf meinem LG OLED C8 war die Serie auch sehr Dunkel in HDR10.* Wirklich was machen kann man da nicht.*



Erstmal ja es liegt am Mastering.
Und Carnival Row ist unter HDR so dunkel, wie die Produzenten es eben haben wollten --> also es ist gewollt.
Das HDR richtig funktioniert sieht man auch an vielen Stellen z.B.: bei Fenstern oder bei Tageslicht am Himmel, beides ist sehr Hell.

Was machen kann man zumindest bei den LG OLEDs schon, verfälscht aber das Ergebnis.
1. dynamischen Kontrast von niedrig bis hoch durchtesten.
2. Wenn dort kein zufriedenstellendes Ergebnis herauskommt, Tone Mapping aktivieren.

@TE

Du stößt dort auf ein generelles Problem......dir mag die SDR-Version besser gefallen......aber die "richtige" also die von der Produktionsfirma "gewollte" Version, ist die "dunkle" HDR Version.


----------



## P2063 (20. Januar 2020)

Ich hab die Serie zwar noch nicht gesehen, aber allgemein bin ich nicht sonderlich begeistert davon, wie Amazon HDR umsetzt. Aber zunächst mal stimmt es, dass die dunkelheit von den Machern der Serie gewollt ist.

Ich kenne dein TV Modell nicht, aber bei meinem Sony kann man z.B. die Helligkeitswerte für HDR/Dolby Vision Inhalte separat einstellen. Allerdings passiert dir dann auch schnell, dass du in den eigentlich als in HDR dunkel angedachten Bildbereichen beim Streaming deutliche Kompressionsartefakte siehst.


----------



## aloha84 (20. Januar 2020)

P2063 schrieb:


> Ich hab die Serie zwar noch nicht gesehen, aber allgemein bin ich nicht sonderlich begeistert davon, wie Amazon HDR umsetzt. Aber zunächst mal stimmt es, dass die dunkelheit von den Machern der Serie gewollt ist.
> 
> Ich kenne dein TV Modell nicht, aber bei meinem Sony kann man z.B. die Helligkeitswerte für HDR/Dolby Vision Inhalte separat einstellen. Allerdings passiert dir dann auch schnell, dass du in den eigentlich als in HDR dunkel angedachten Bildbereichen beim Streaming* deutliche Kompressionsartefakte* siehst.



Das darf eigentlich nicht passieren.
Welche "Helligkeitswerte" verstellst du da?
Bei vielen TVs verschiebst du mit "Helligkeit" nämlich nur das schwarz zu grau....oder etwas dazwischen was zu Artefakten führen kann.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Davon ganz abgesehen, dass HDR leider für den Endbenutzer in mancher Hinsicht noch zu "kompliziert" ist.
Ein einfaches Beispiel ist da schon der Anschluss einer PS4 an einen neuen TV.
Bei mindestens der Hälfte aller Nutzer, wird bei der Konfiguration die falsche RGB-Konfig (es gibt "voll" und "begrenzt) gewählt, bzw. nicht mit dem TV abgestimmt.
--> Daher kommen übrigens die ganzen Hilferufe in TV Foren wie z.B.: "Mein TV ist im HDR-Spiele-Modus zu dunkel....." ODER "Seltsamer Grauschleier im HDR-Game-Mode." ODER unter SDR "Hilfe der TV verschluckt die dunklen Bereiche...."


----------



## Rizzard (20. Januar 2020)

aloha84 schrieb:


> @TE
> 
> Du stößt dort auf ein generelles Problem......dir mag die SDR-Version besser gefallen......aber die "richtige" also die von der Produktionsfirma "gewollte" Version, ist die "dunkle" HDR Version.



Ok, vielleicht schau ich mir irgendwann nochmal die HDR Variante an. Ich fand´s im Vergleich nur eben schlechter. Keine Ahnung wieso die das (selbst bei Tag) so dunkel wollten.
Gibt es denn bessere Beispiele bei Sky/Prime/Netflix für HDR10(+)?


Bei der PS4 hatte ich anfangs auch Probs. Irgendwann hatte ich dann am TV (oder war´s am AVR?) eine Einstellung gefunden, das mir die PS4 zumindest in den Grundeinstellungen 2160p und 60Hz ermöglichte.
Davor stand immer nur 30Hz da.


----------



## P2063 (21. Januar 2020)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Gibt es denn bessere Beispiele bei Sky/Prime/Netflix für HDR10(+)?



Bei Netflix würde ich The Witcher als abslute HDR Referenz bezeichnen, Altered Carbon war auch hervorragend. Unter den Dokus sollte auf jeden Fall noch Chef's Table erwähnt werden. Allerdings setzt Netflix auf Dolby Vision, daher weiß ich nicht inwiefern das auch für "normales" HDR10 zutrifft.


----------



## Rizzard (21. Januar 2020)

Stimmt, Netflix setzt ziemlich oft auf Dolby Vision.
Und auch hier, habe mir mal Fractured angeschaut, der Film spielt meistens in einem Krankenhaus, und das Bild war über die meiste Zeit recht dunkel. Ich frag mich echt was so toll daran sein soll wenn es die ganze Zeit dunkel ist. 
Mir kam´s die ganze Zeit so vor als würde das Krankenhaus unter strikten Stromsparmaßnahmen stehen.^^


----------



## blautemple (21. Januar 2020)

Dolby Vision und HDR10 sind für komplett dunkle Räume gemastered, sollten also idealerweise auch in dunklen Umgebungen geschaut werden


----------



## floppyexe (24. Januar 2020)

P2063 schrieb:


> aber allgemein bin ich nicht sonderlich begeistert davon, wie Amazon HDR umsetzt.


HDR ist lange nicht HDR+. HDR+ ist am ehesten mit Dolby Vision zu vergleichen.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (28. Januar 2020)

Zum Testen bietet sich die Doku ,,Unsere Erde" an, da diese durch Dolby Vision+Dolby Athmos sehr hell dargestellt wird. Carnival Row war auf meinem C9 nicht zu dunkel. Vielleicht war etwas in den Bildeinstellungen falsch gesetzt. Es gibt allerdings auch viele TVs deren HDR Unterstützung grottig ist. Am besten man lässt die Amazon/Netzflix app über den firetv stick 4k oder ähnliches laufen. Über den Stick hat man nahezu überall die Dolby Vision Einstellung, wenn der TV das kann.


----------



## blautemple (28. Januar 2020)

floppyexe schrieb:


> HDR ist lange nicht HDR+. HDR+ ist am ehesten mit Dolby Vision zu vergleichen.



Sollte eigentlich so sein, ist es aber nicht. HDR10+ wird aktuell nicht vernünftig umgesetzt und sieht exakt genauso aus wie normales HDR10.


----------



## Rizzard (28. Januar 2020)

Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Zum Testen bietet sich die Doku ,,Unsere Erde" an, da diese durch Dolby Vision+Dolby Athmos sehr hell dargestellt wird.


Wo gibt´s die Doku denn?



> Carnival Row war auf meinem C9 nicht zu dunkel. Vielleicht war etwas in den Bildeinstellungen falsch gesetzt.


Der Rest passt ja eigentlich alles, aber Carnival Row war in 4K/HDR10+ sehr dunkel.
Ich wollte ja gerade mit diesem Thread herausfinden ob das an meinem TV lag oder nicht. Allerdings gingen die Antworten hier eher zu Lasten der Serie, nicht des Fernsehers.

Wenn ich mal dran denke, mache ich Vergleichsfotos mit dem Iphone.



Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Es gibt allerdings auch viele TVs deren HDR Unterstützung grottig ist.


Ob ich gutes oder schlechtes HDR habe weis ich nicht. Habe keine sonderlich gute TV-Erfahrung.


----------



## aloha84 (28. Januar 2020)

Ich würde mich wegen carnival row jetzt auch nicht unbedingt verrückt machen.
De Serie ist mit HDR dunkel, und viele Zuschauer empfanden es daher auch anstrengend zu schauen (HDR).
Da du Amazon hast kannst du auch einfach mal "Grand Tour" testen, das gibts ebenfalls mit HDR --> und ist halt "hell".


----------



## Rizzard (23. Februar 2020)

Hab heute mal Hunters auf Prime gestartet.
Auch hier ist die 4K HDR10+ Variante zu dunkel. In HD sieht’s besser aus.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (26. Februar 2020)

Die Doku "Unsere Erde" gibts nur bei Netflix im Dolby Vision+Athmos Format.

Hm vielleicht liegt es auch daran, dass HDR 10 nicht die Helligkeitswerte von HDR 10 oder Dolby Vision erreicht.


----------



## Herbboy (27. Februar 2020)

Kurze Frage: wie kann ich überhaupt sehen, ob HDR aktiv ist? Ich habe einen Samsung LCD der Q70RSerie.


----------



## Rizzard (27. Februar 2020)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Kurze Frage: wie kann ich überhaupt sehen, ob HDR aktiv ist? Ich habe einen Samsung LCD der Q70RSerie.


Mein Philips gibt jeweils eine Meldung aus ala "HDR-Signal", "HDR10+", "Dolby Vision" etc. Also sobald er das jeweilige Signal erhält, gibt er sofort links unten am Bildschirmrand die Meldung aus. Steht für ca 3sek da und verschwindet wieder.
Ist ziemlich praktisch.


----------



## Herbboy (27. Februar 2020)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Mein Philips gibt jeweils eine Meldung aus ala "HDR-Signal", "HDR10+", "Dolby Vision" etc. Also sobald er das jeweilige Signal erhält, gibt er sofort links unten am Bildschirmrand die Meldung aus. Steht für ca 3sek da und verschwindet wieder.
> Ist ziemlich praktisch.


Bei mir eben nicht, bzw. falls es bei Samsung doch sein sollte, hätte ich ein Problem...


----------



## blautemple (2. März 2020)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Bei mir eben nicht, bzw. falls es bei Samsung doch sein sollte, hätte ich ein Problem...



Das müsste bei Samsung genauso sein. Ansonsten verliert der Fernseher auch kurz das Signal wenn ein HDR Signal reinkommt


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (4. März 2020)

blautemple schrieb:


> Das müsste bei Samsung genauso sein. Ansonsten verliert der Fernseher auch kurz das Signal wenn ein HDR Signal reinkommt



In den Bildeinstellungen müsste das auch stehen bzw. müsste der TV das HDR Signal wie du schon schriebst, automatisch erkennen und kurz das HDR Symbol zeigen.


----------



## Shinchyko (7. März 2020)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe mir neulich auf Prime eine Serie angeschaut, um genau zu sein war es Carnival Row.
> Es gab sie in 2 Varianten, einmal in normal HD, und ein mal in 4K (in englisch mit dt UT).
> ...




Also in den meisten Fällen wird HDR Material grundsätzlich dunkler Gemastert. Gibt aber auch ausnahmen. Es spielt dabei keine Rolle ob es sich nur um HDR, HDR10, 10+ oder DV handelt. TV kannst du eh nichts einstellen. Mit meinem UHD Player von Panasonic kann ich bei den Apps oder den Disks die Helligkeit auf verschiedenen Ebenen meinem Geschmack angleichen. Aber TVs haben solch eine Option quasi  nie. Anmwerkung. In den meisten Fällen wird auserdem ein Colorgrading bei HDR/UHD angewandt. Deswegen sind die Farben oft etwas anders. Meistens besser wie ich finde


----------

